# 60 y.o. and I'm going on my first trail ride.



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

fivegunner said:


> Could I ask where is Moose Jaw ? and Legs located ?? UP? I am retired 64 years young and just bought a new Honda Rubicon 500 and need to find a place to ride and camp.


Moose Jaw Trail? West of Pellston north of Harbor Springs by about 15 miles, now Moose Jaw Junction bar and restaurant which is a great place is on Van rd about 8 miles west of Levering.
Legs Inn is in Cross Village at the end of M-119, but is closed for the winter.
It's a nice area to ride. Check out Fishweb.com they have a nice map.


----------



## fivegunner (Apr 28, 2003)

Thank you Jimbos, best regards Frank


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

fivegunner said:


> Could I ask where is Moose Jaw ? and Legs located ?? UP? I am retired 64 years young and just bought a new Honda Rubicon 500 and need to find a place to ride and camp.


Moose Jaw is just west of Larks Lake
Legs Inn is in Cross Village


----------



## fivegunner (Apr 28, 2003)

Luv2hunteup said:


> View attachment 349727
> 
> 
> Moose Jaw is just west of Larks Lake
> Legs Inn is in Cross Village


Thanks for the map . looks like a lot of country to ride in, looking forward to checking it out in the spring of 19


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

fivegunner said:


> Thanks for the map . looks like a lot of country to ride in, looking forward to checking it out in the spring of 19


The south end is pretty darn rugged, but then it turns into a gentle ride with a lot of it on road shoulders.


----------

